# Wireless router frequently fails me



## Pushrod (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a D-Link wireless router that I've been having trouble with.

It's configured to work as a switch, and it does that without any problems. The problem is, the wireless network can't be joined, and the web interface is not reachable either (from a wired computer). If I unplug it and plug it back in, everything comes back to life. I am not sure how long it works before failing again, but it always does eventually (within a day).

Any ideas on how I can troubleshoot this?


----------



## Pushrod (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give that a try.


----------

